# air out tackleboxes after a day of fishing



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

No doubt many already do this, but after a day of fishing let your tackle boxes air out. All you need to do is open them up and let them sit overnight. The key is to be sure to open the lid. You will have dry and rust free lures to fish the next time you go out. If it is colder, be sure to bring them inside to dry out. Also check if there are any noticeable wet areas and dry them off before you let your box air out. Water/moisture in a closed tacklebox is a recipe for rust.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

I also like to throw in dry rice or dessicant beads to absorb moisture during storage.

And replace any rusted hooks, it's like a disease, it just spreads from one hook to another.


----------



## asterik (Apr 9, 2012)

Just drill little holes in the boxes. Super easy


----------



## gph19 (Apr 27, 2014)

Good ideas, always need to preserve as many lures as possible.


----------



## Kennedy (May 13, 2015)

Great tip!


----------

